

Ask HN: What makes a homepage great? - anujkk

What is the recipe for a perfect homepage? Navigation? Personalization? Quick access to important information? Suggestions for Call-to-action?<p>Let's take facebook and google+ homepage for example. According to you what makes them great or what improvement they need?
======
JayInt
From a user experience point of view it depends on your audiences needs.

for example if you have a holding page then a call to action to register your
interest and the reason why you would do so are the priority.

for a generic landing page for your new users you need to think of origin

if from a google search then there is something the page that interests them,
find out the search term and if in line with your businesses goals/product
then make this information clear and leading into your product.

if its from recommendation i.e. 'hey steve visit x' then you want your landing
page to explain what you do as clearly as possible, then a call to action for
their most requested event e.g. how much does it cost, where do i register

